
Mailbox, Evolution of Email and Spark - jeanlucas
https://medium.com/startup-study-group/mailbox-evolution-of-email-and-spark-21a71bc749d#.mh8o8096a
======
jeanlucas
I really think it's cool people are trying to innovate email all the time, and
that it keeps working.

